# Done except for binding!



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

and whew am I glad!!


----------



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

Beautiful.


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Good job, Ginnie!


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

I love it!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I like the X boxes between the girls. VERY nice indeed.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

How cute!


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

Oh, that is WONDERFUL!!! Great job on it!


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

thank you! Those blocks are called arrowhead and they were in a magazine that had lots of blocks in it. I handed it to dd and told her to pick one out! lol! They are super easy to do! I did meandering in the Sue blocks and on the arrowhead blocks I did wonky triangles. Hopefully I finish the binding tonight! It is definitely colors she likes!


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

Love it! Is it for the daughter with the big smile on her face?


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

Forgot to say that I love Sunbonnet Sue quilts.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I love it!


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

That came out SO nice, ginnie.


----------



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

Awww, that is so pretty!


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

Very nice quilt! Good job.


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

this one is for the dd that is hiding behind it! LOL she hates having her picture taken.


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

It's beautiful! You did a fantastic job.


----------



## Marsha (May 11, 2002)

Very beautiful!! You sure did a great job!


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Very nice!


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

That is just way too cute !!!!!!
I Love It !!!!!!!
bopeep


----------



## calliesue (Sep 5, 2009)

Ginnie, I love your quilt, and your tag line.
In fact,I just stole your tag line.


----------



## bigfoot2you (Oct 3, 2007)

Awesome!!!:clap:


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

calliesue said:


> Ginnie, I love your quilt, and your tag line.
> In fact,I just stole your tag line.



lol! go right ahead! that's how I got it! and thank you!


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

I love it! You crank them out quicker than I can pick out fabric for a quilt.


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

Love it!!! Been "a-gonna" make a Sunbonnet Sue quilt but just haven't done it, this gives me some incentive.


----------

